# Trouble With Lid Support



## RookieWorker (Nov 18, 2011)

Guys this is my first post here because I need the advice of some guys with more knowledge on this stuff than me! I just finished building a toy box this week. I ordered 2 of the toy box lid supports from Rockler, both mount to the back wall of the box and up to the lid. I went directly by their installation instructions, but I didn't realize the instructions are for a 3/4" back wall. When I installed them on my box the lid will not close all the way, likes about 4 or 5 inches from closing! I know this has something to do with my box not having a 3/4" back wall but I don't know how to make these supports work for my box?? My box has a 3/4" plywood back wall and it has a piece of 1X4 Poplar trim all the way around the top attached to the back of the box. My piano hinge is mounted to the poplar trim. What can I do to make the supports work? I can post pics if it helps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RookieWorker said:


> Guys this is my first post here because I need the advice of some guys with more knowledge on this stuff than me! I just finished building a toy box this week. I ordered 2 of the toy box lid supports from Rockler, both mount to the back wall of the box and up to the lid. I went directly by their installation instructions, but I didn't realize the instructions are for a 3/4" back wall. When I installed them on my box the lid will not close all the way, likes about 4 or 5 inches from closing! I know this has something to do with my box not having a 3/4" back wall but I don't know how to make these supports work for my box?? My box has a 3/4" plywood back wall and it has a piece of 1X4 Poplar trim all the way around the top attached to the back of the box. My piano hinge is mounted to the poplar trim. What can I do to make the supports work? I can post pics if it helps.


 





 
Pictures would help and the product number for the supports.












 







.


----------



## RookieWorker (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! The supports are found here on the Rockler site: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=410 I will also attempt to post a couple picks, one before and one after the trim was added. Thats all I have right now, but you can see how the back wall thickness was affected.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RookieWorker said:


> Thanks for the reply! The supports are found here on the Rockler site: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=410 I will also attempt to post a couple picks, one before and one after the trim was added. Thats all I have right now, but you can see how the back wall thickness was affected.


The back thickness is not important, as long as it's at least 3/4". with whatever hinge you use, you may have to adjust the mounting points. Did you see the installation details :
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000419AB.pdf












 







.


----------



## RookieWorker (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, those are the instructions I went by to mount the supports. One of their tech people has actually replied to me that the reason the lid is not closing is that their instructions are meant for a 3/4" inch back wall and with my trim its making mine too thick. Other suggestions I have had from other forums included cutting out notches so the supports could mount to the back of the poplar trim, mounting a small piece of the 1X4 poplar to the underside of the lid to attach the supports to offset the thickness of the back wall, and then to just move the mount down further on the back wall losing some of the opening space when fully opened but allowing the lid to close. Any thoughts on those? Keep in mind, I am just a weekend/after work DIYer building this for my son, can't go too complicated on me here!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RookieWorker said:


> Yes, those are the instructions I went by to mount the supports. One of their tech people has actually replied to me that the reason the lid is not closing is that their instructions are meant for a 3/4" inch back wall and with my trim its making mine too thick. Other suggestions I have had from other forums included cutting out notches so the supports could mount to the back of the poplar trim, mounting a small piece of the 1X4 poplar to the underside of the lid to attach the supports to offset the thickness of the back wall, and then to just move the mount down further on the back wall losing some of the opening space when fully opened but allowing the lid to close. Any thoughts on those? Keep in mind, I am just a weekend/after work DIYer building this for my son, can't go too complicated on me here!!


It may take readjusting the mounting points to account for the thicker back. If their tech guy made a suggestion, that might be the easy answer.












 









.


----------



## RookieWorker (Nov 18, 2011)

I think thats probably going to be first attempt at fixing this problem. I just hate that I am probably going to have some holes to fill before i get it right!


----------

